# karta wireless dlink 510 dwl

## lo53r

Posiadam kartę wifi dwl 510

```

centralka rtl8180-0.21 # lspci | grep Ether

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

05:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DWL-510 2.4GHz Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 20)

```

instalowałem ją wpierw poprzez ndiswrppera, ale mimo wszystko nie chce mi sie pokazć interfejs wlan0

```

centralka rtl8180-0.21 # ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

netdlwl         driver installed, hardware (1186:3300) present

```

?

----------

## Paczesiowa

a modprobe ndiswrapper bylo?

----------

## lo53r

tak i nadal pupa  :Sad: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

moze sie nazywac inaczej niz wlan0. u mnie sie nazywa ra0, sprawdz "ifconfig -a"

----------

## lo53r

```

centralka lo53r # modprobe ndiswrapper

centralka lo53r # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A1:B0:A2:81:AF

          inet addr:81.18.208.220  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2279 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:845 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:574090 (560.6 Kb)  TX bytes:187200 (182.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:217 Base address:0x2000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:65:9D:01

          BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:233 Base address:0x4000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

centralka lo53r #                                                     
```

----------

## deluge

moze 

```
iwconfig
```

żeby sprwadzić interfejs,

a potem 

```
ifconfig XhY up
```

----------

## lo53r

w sumie chyba masz racje ifconfig jest od kablowych sieciowek natomiast iwconfig jest od wifi ale czy to jest prawda czy herezja ? moze to ktos sprecyzowac ?

----------

## wodzik

prawda, aczkolwiek ifconfigiem tez sie posluguje, np przy podnoszeniu sieci.

----------

## bartmarian

o ile mi wiadomo to:

iwconfig sluzy do konfiguracji radyjka w karcie czyli ustawia:

kanal, essid, czasem moc karty, wymusza wybor AP po MAC i wiele innych,

a ifconfig to chyba wiadomo...

----------

## Paczesiowa

ale samo iwconfig pokaze liste tych samych interfejsow co "ifconfig -a" wiec jak nie widac to dupa

----------

## lo53r

dobra dobra  :Smile:  więc jakieś pomysły aby interfejs sie pokazał może poprostu ndiswrapper jest za słaby by podnieść tak ważny interfejs  :Mad: 

----------

## bartmarian

co pokazuje iwconfig ? po zaladowaniu ndiswrappera

----------

## argasek

A czy ta karta wymaga koniecznie ndiswrappera? Instalowałem SuSE 10.1 na komputerze z taką kartą i działała mi "z palca", więc jakiś sterownik w kernelu musiał istnieć.

----------

## lo53r

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> co pokazuje iwconfig ? po zaladowaniu ndiswrappera

 

```

centralka lo53r # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

centralka lo53r #

```

 *argasek wrote:*   

> co pokazuje iwconfig ? po zaladowaniu ndiswrappera
> 
> A czy ta karta wymaga koniecznie ndiswrappera? Instalowałem SuSE 10.1 na komputerze z taką kartą i działała mi "z palca", więc jakiś sterownik w kernelu musiał istnieć.

 

nie, ale chwilowo skoncentrowałem się na ndiswrpper, podaj co w kernelu jest od niej a zmienie i zobaczymy czy pomoglo  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

w jajku modulu do niej chyba nie bedzie, moglbys napisac to co fizycznie

jest napisane na chipsecie karty wifi ?

----------

## lo53r

odnośnie co jest na niej napisane.

to jest opisany jako: DL20010

poniżej zamieszczam link jeśli chcecie ją zobaczyć dokładniej

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/6870/dsc00270io4.jpg

----------

## aqu

mam taka karte  :Wink: 

mozesz uzyc modulu z portage: rtl8180 (nie dziala z jajem 2.6.19)

albo przez ndiswrappera (ale jesli tak to musisz uzyc sterownikow dla dwl-610, co jest troche dziwne  :Wink: 

----------

## lo53r

 *aqu wrote:*   

> mam taka karte 
> 
> mozesz uzyc modulu z portage: rtl8180 (nie dziala z jajem 2.6.19)
> 
> albo przez ndiswrappera (ale jesli tak to musisz uzyc sterownikow dla dwl-610, co jest troche dziwne 

 

no właśnie... ndiswrapper, ale ja próbowałem jak do tej pory tylko dla sterowników przypisanych do danej karty, ale nie omieszkam spróbować tych od modelu wyższego  :Very Happy: 

EDIT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> centralka Desktop # ndiswrapper -i /home/lo53r/Desktop/DRIVERS/NETDLWL.INF
> 
> installing netdlwl ...
> ...

 

i nadal lipa ;/ mimo ze stery wzialem od 610 ;]

----------

